# Knee Sleeve Guide



## Mind2muscle (Aug 4, 2014)

For all you powerlifters/heavy squatters who need guidance as to which knee sleeve you should use.  Check out this link. http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/powerlifting-knee-sleeves/   It compares 4 of the top rated knee sleeves.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 4, 2014)

I've used tk sleeves for about a year and they worked great. They ripped so I recently just bought the sbd. By far the best I've ever tried. 

I ordered a size smaller than what I measured and I couldn't even get then past my calves and I have small calves. Lol. With the sbd I highly recommend ordering the size u measure. 

Nice thread m2m


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome, been trying to decide which ones to buy for a while now.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 5, 2014)

SBDs are damn pricey ECKS at $90 a pair.  Im sure they're well worth it though.  Im leaning towards the titans.  I squat 1-2x/week.  I'm more of a bodybuilder as well and can't put up the poundages that some of you PL's are lifting.  I just did 315 x 10 the other day.  Could prob do 365 for 5.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah they're def a little pricey but I'm telling u they are worth it. They are made with such quality compared to the rehbands and tk. I can't speak for the titans. Sbds are the closest thing u will get to wraps from a sleeve.  

315 for 10 ain't no joke man.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 5, 2014)

izner !!!!!!


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be buying the Sbd knees sleeves soon. I heard that a lot powerlifters were using them in meets because it gave them a slight advantage. I don't really care about the advantage though. I squat at least twice a week so I'm planning on using them the days I go above 85%.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 7, 2014)

Just bought the Titan knee sleeves from lifting large.com  received them in 2 days.  They are very supportive and give you just what you need if your experiencing mild knee pain during squatting.  They appear to be made really well.  cost $60 for the pair.


----------

